# does  britney spears count as music?



## peacheskawaii (Jan 30, 2010)

if so i love her <3 what do you guys think?

i think her lyrics are shamefully obvious and it's sort of a weird testament to how sex appeal was totally 90's. but i dunno, prove me wrong.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 30, 2010)

She's okay. Her latest album is okay. Not a huge fan, personally. I'm more of a Lady GaGa kinda' guy.


----------



## Takun (Jan 30, 2010)

I suppose it does, but that's not so much thanks to her.

She didn't write a single song on her first album, wrote 1 on the second, wrote 5 of the 10 on the third.  It wasn't until the fourth that she was writing the majority of the music and even then it wasn't alone.  

Example: One of her most critically acclaimed songs is Toxic.  She didn't write any of it.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 30, 2010)

Music is music regardless of who makes it and what people say.
I'm not a fan of Britney Spears, and i don't really listen to Pop music anymore.
Though I tend to find the melodies a bit catchy sometimes when i hear it somewhere.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

she is the McDonalds version of music "Light easy and made to appeal to masses" also makes me feel nauseous when consumed/heard


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

No


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Shes a freak, but an artist in her own right. THE END. end of story.


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2010)

Technically.

But it won't do your dignity, ears or penis any good.

You've been warned.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 30, 2010)

Listen to DarkNotus


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 30, 2010)

I did I'd knocked up her sister though.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 30, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I suppose it does, but that's not so much thanks to her.
> 
> She didn't write a single song on her first album, wrote 1 on the second, wrote 5 of the 10 on the third.  It wasn't until the fourth that she was writing the majority of the music and even then it wasn't alone.
> 
> Example: One of her most critically acclaimed songs is Toxic.  She didn't write any of it.



this.

pop singers piss me off, it would be different if they actually wrote all of their music.


----------



## vinylwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> she is the McDonalds version of music "Light easy and made to appeal to masses" also makes me feel nauseous when consumed/heard



Couldn't put it any better


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I suppose it does, but that's not so much thanks to her.
> 
> She didn't write a single song on her first album, wrote 1 on the second, wrote 5 of the 10 on the third.  It wasn't until the fourth that she was writing the majority of the music and even then it wasn't alone.
> 
> Example: One of her most critically acclaimed songs is Toxic.  She didn't write any of it.



This is what I don't understand about you Casey

Like I know you get most of your information about music and shit from Pitchfork (Don't lie I know you do because you seem to know exactly jack shit about _In a Priest Driven Ambulance_) and you're a big snob which I guess I used to be but now I do it for fun because music is fun and I like fun things

But what I'm trying to get at is 

1. The people who enjoy Britney Spears probably aren't surprised that she doesn't write her own songs
2. And if they found out, they wouldn't stop liking her because of it
3. This is not a new thing. Pop singers have been doing this for a long long time


Honestly this is done out of camaraderie because I don't hate you but you are REALLY not good at bullshitting

You aren't


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> This is what I don't understand about you Casey
> 
> Like I know you get most of your information about music and shit from Pitchfork (Don't lie I know you do because you seem to know exactly jack shit about _In a Priest Driven Ambulance_) and you're a big snob which I guess I used to be but now I do it for fun because music is fun and I like fun things
> 
> ...



What.  You seem to be implying I give a shit whether or not the OP or anyone for that matter listens to Brittney Spears.  I do not.  I was simply pointing out that if you like her music, it wasn't written by her for a long time.  I do not see how giving credit to the actual writers of her music (who if you are a fan maybe, JUST MAYBE, you'd like to look up other artists they wrote for) is a bad thing at all.  Most of her input into her work was actually through the dancing and through choreography. 

My discussion with Shred in the other thread was purely opinions which both of us said multiple times on in that thread.


Also, my best friend listens to ICP and I went and chilled with him and his friend Grewsum.  


And no I don't read pitchfork.  I actually get most of my new music off of 4chan, reddit, Allmusic, RYM, and last.fm.  /mu/ usually complains about pitchfork reviews and the are almost always on wikipedia so I generally do have a rough estimate of what they rate what I listen to.  I enjoy Mars Volta, Silversun Pickups, At the Drive-In and numerous albums they've givens 4s and 5s to and really I could give two shits what they think.

As for In A Priest Driven Ambulance, I had it for awhile before my harddrive crash.  My first exposure to Flaming Lips was from Yoshimi which I bought from a Hastings book store over a year ago on a whim because of the cover. (I honestly have no idea why you are going off on this).  I'm pretty sure I've listened to all of their stuff at least once, but I got into them through Yoshimi.  I don't think I've ever denied that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for that link I'm never gonna click

Also reddit sucks shit


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Thanks for that link I'm never gonna click
> 
> Also reddit sucks shit



k.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

How can you fucking stand it though?

Reddit, digg, all that bullshit

That hivemind shit


Oh wait

You're a meme machine like everyone else


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> How can you fucking stand it though?
> 
> Reddit, digg, all that bullshit
> 
> ...



Pretty much.  Also, I know a lot of people who use it.  I'm a Computer Science major.  :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

You're a good man


Guess what I drank tonight

Guess


Okay


So I had a rum & coke, some more straight rum, like 3/4 each of a Heineken and Miller  High Life Light, a couple swigs each of white and blush wine and some sips of a 40

And then I had some pizza and coke

I'm all jittery and I got like a tiny bit of a headache

I don't know if I should go to bed


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> You're a good man
> 
> 
> Guess what I drank tonight
> ...



I can't drink rum anymore.  I mixed it and like 4 different types of beer, vodka, and whatever the else was at the New Years party two years ago and spent most of the night fading in and out over the toilet.  Every time I drink rum now I taste the vomit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

It's good, it's good

I liked it better without the coke 

That high-fructose makes it gross


----------



## Takun (Jan 31, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> It's good, it's good
> 
> I liked it better without the coke
> 
> That high-fructose makes it gross



Oh see, get some imported shit then!  We have the shit with sugar in Canada when I was there.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2010)

I know, it's good, but just plain Coke isn't bad.

I think I'm gonna go.

You have a lovely night Casey


----------



## Qoph (Jan 31, 2010)

As much as I hate to interrupt male bonding, this needs to stay on topic.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 31, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I did I'd knocked up her sister though.


Eww. World of nasty.


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Jan 31, 2010)

Her 'music' is 'music' in the same way that those shitty boy bands are 'music'. --Not really, sorry.


----------

